# Leaf Springs



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Anyone replace their leaf springs before? Mine seems to lean more to the door side every day. I've got my leveling blocks stacked high on that side and it's still not level.

Anyone know the leaf springs size a 2006 27RSDS would need? My camper is 100 miles away and when I'm at the camper, I'm leaving before daylight and getting back after dark.

Is it best practice to replace the whole setup (equalizers, bushings, etc.)?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I did a spring repair on the side of the interstate a few years ago after the alignment pin on one set of my springs failed due to incorrectly torqued "U" bolts. I would not recomend that to anyone!!!

I would replace the complete set if I were you and you can go to the next weight size. There have been others that have had one side sag due to the weight distribution was done poorly side to side in the design. Also if you are planning to keep the trailer then also upgrade to greasable shackles. Sorry I don't know the sping size you have but when you order they will want to know the eye to eye length along with the weight you want.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So I had a 79 ford F100 and what i did was leave the leaf that was attached to the truck in place as it was still good and the bushings were all still good. I wasn't pulling a trailer at the time but did pull the occasional utility trailer. I was at the local scrap yard picked up a match set of springs, bought a new set of U bolts, did one side at a time. The geometry of the truck never changed and the truck was good for 10years until someone decided to cross the center line and nail me head on!









This may not be for you but is an option....As long as that main spring is still in good shape and not the problem!
Pat


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I replaced the springs on my 25RSS last year, though I do not remember the rating. I do know that I upgraded them to a higher capacity spring. If you are going to replace the springs, I would also install a wet bolt kit and Dexter EZ Flex shackles. They made a huge difference on the ride of my trailer. Before I installed the new shackles, we would have cabinets open and stuff thrown about when we arrived at our destination. After we installed the new shackles, everything was in place on arrival. Well worth the investment.

DAN


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I did my Outback a few years ago. I got my springs from this place http://www.southwestwheel.com/store/c-33-trailer-leaf-springs.aspx and it was like $28 ea for a beefier set. Think it was 3 leafs to 4 leafs per pack or 4 to 5, can't remember. As CamperAndy said you will just need the eye to eye measurement. It probably wont be exact, because of the sag over the years and them being flexed on the trailer, your measurement will probably be a little bit longer. And I got the Dexter EZ FLEX Equalizer and wet bolt kit directly from Dexter. Got the new u-bolts from a local shop here. Think the whole package was around $350-$400. Well worth the money. I only replaced mine cause a few friends were losing theirs on much newer trailers than mine and I was typically near max trailer weight when towing. MUCH better ride and absolutly no worries about breakage.

Jim


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Okay. So I'm FINALLY ordering the parts for this (including the Dexters). When I got under there to measure, I noticed that ALL the leaf springs look a little flat. I didn't measure the actual material length of the spring (for some reason), but they all were 26.5" across from bolt to bolt. So, I should get a 26" spring?

Also, I expected to see the RH side springs flat and the LH more arced, but like I say there wasn't much of a difference between any of them. Can anyone think of any other reason besides leaf springs why my camper leans to the right on level ground? I guess a bent axle would do it.









Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Eye to Eye is the measurement you need so you got that part correct.

Did you measure from the spring or axle to the frame to see if it is sagging or not? A very small sag may not be obvious under the trailer but can be easily seen looking at the trailer box when you look at it compared to a large level surface like a parking lot.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I remember a certain leaf spring change in the lot of Gillette stadium that resembled a NASCAR pitstop.









John


----------

